# Classical Apologetics Resources



## panicbird (Apr 6, 2004)

Does anyone know of any classical apologetics websites?

Also, what are some of the best books representing the classical viewpoint (aside from the Sproul book)?

Thanks.

Lon


----------



## RickyReformed (Apr 8, 2004)

R. L. Dabney's Systematic Theology as well as Charles Hodge's Systematic Theology contain chapters on apologetics - in fact, If I recall correctly they both start with apologetics. Both men were classical in their approach.


----------

